# MySQL: Speicherplatz von InnoDB Tabellen freigeben



## jedi76 (15. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe wegen Transaktionen meine MyISAM Tabellen in InnoDB umgewandelt. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass beim Optimieren der Tabellen der Speicherplatz nicht mehr freigegeben wird. Es sind über 700 MB ungenutzter Speicherplatz in der Datei. Wie bekomme ich die Optimiert? Hat einer von euch schon mal so ein Problem gehabt.

Viele Grüße
Jedi76


----------

